# baby wipes on rats?



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Can you use baby wipes to clean rats? Just thought it would be a cheaper solution than the [email protected] animal ones which are like £3 for 20. Lets face it they are probably tested on rats in the labs but just wondering if anyone had ever tried it?


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

I use unscented baby wipes to clean down the shelves daily, and have used them to clean mucky paws and tails will no ill effects.

I dont see why you couldnt use them  

Other than 2 of my boys who are pongy, I never really need to clean my actual rats. My girlies smell like fresh linen


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Huggies unscented baby wipes are usually on offer in Asda or Home Bargains - I always use them for wiping over a stained/soiled rattie from time to time, or freshen them up if I know someone's going to be coming over and handling them (namely my cousin's little boy who loves them  )


----------

